# iPhone 4s wifi dropping when locked?



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Morning all.

I have an unusual one here... (!)

I have never got anywhere near my 750MB monthly limit as I log onto Wifi at home and at work.

The last two months however I have been receiving texts telling me I am about to exceed my limit.

Every night I listen to various radio stations and always fall asleep listening to them. Uppon checking, the majority of my usage is between 23.00-04.00 (When I'm asleep) 

Could it be the Wifi is shutting down when the phone is locked and then reverting to 3G? This is a recent phenomenon as I have never experienced it before..

Thanks in advance,

Nick


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

This was a known problem when I had an iPhone 4. 

The device did turn off the Wi-Fi when the phone locked and there wasn't anyway to stop it at the time. 

I would have hoped Apple would have solved this issue by now.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

It dose shut off if the phone is locked and nothing is being used, and upon unlocking you see the 3G revert back to wifi. However, I also listen to music on the phone like radio1 and the phone locks but when using a connection even when locked it should still use the wifi. Have you get the settings to use a wifi connection when ever there is one? 

I've never had any issues with mine when using wifi and the screen being locked?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

VenomUK said:


> It dose shut off if the phone is locked and nothing is being used, and upon unlocking you see the 3G revert back to wifi. However, I also listen to music on the phone like radio1 and the phone locks but when using a connection even when locked it should still use the wifi. *Have you get the settings to use a wifi connection when ever there is one? *
> 
> I've never had any issues with mine when using wifi and the screen being locked?


How do I set it to do that?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Doesn't it only turn "off" when locked to preserve battery? And if you were streaming radio or something it wouldn't lock... or wouldn't turn off Wi-Fi? I can lock my phone on a Skype call and it'll keep the call..


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

xJay1337 said:


> Doesn't it only turn "off" when locked to preserve battery? And if you were streaming radio or something it wouldn't lock... or wouldn't turn off Wi-Fi? I can lock my phone on a Skype call and it'll keep the call..


I stream the radio but lock the phone as I'm worried about turning over and calling someone at 2 in the morning!

It's definitely losing the signal as I just spoke to Vodafone who advised me that I used 7 hours of 3G data during the hours of 10pm and 5am on sunday night!


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Go into your setting and then wifi and the bottom setting of joining wifi networks should be on, Not sure if thats the right one but try it out. You may need to do some digging around the settings menu?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't know if there's a solution that means you don't need to fiddle, but you could always turn off mobile data when you go to bed to stop it using 3G.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

VenomUK said:


> Go into your setting and then wifi and the bottom setting of joining wifi networks should be on, Not sure if thats the right one but try it out. You may need to do some digging around the settings menu?


 O h isee what you mean. No that's always on. It will always ask if I want to join a network. I'm hoping there will be some kind of solution in ios.6


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

I had a similar issue with my iphone 4 soon after upgrading to ios5 last year.

I noticed it when trying to wireless sync with itunes. I could open up itunes on my mac and my iphone would display ok within it. If the phone went to sleep and I tried to sync, it would always complain that device cannot be found.

To resolve it, just before syncing, I had to press home button so that wifi would re-enable itself on the phone. 

As you can imagine, it used to be quite frustrating as everytime I would need to go back to itunes to reselect what i wanted to sync.

The issue seemed to be gixed a while later. Can't remember exactly when, but probably when i updated phone to IOS 5.1.1. 

Have you updated phone software to latest?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm currently running V 5.1.1. so I assume it's up to date?

Let's see what Apple come up with later today..


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

yep 5.1.1 is latest. 

The other solution is to wipe phone then reinstall 5.1.1, but that's a bit OTT now that IOS 6 is around the corner


----------

